# Need boat hull blasted and painted. Who?



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandy and I need to get 3 prices on having our 32' aluminum boat paint removed...(I guess by blasting?? not sure), and new paint.

I can look in the phone book and get numbers, but I would rather see someone on the forum get the job.

Boat is at Macs out of the water, and I know they require liability insurance if you are going to do the job there.

Let me know who does it!

Thanx


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Clay, Big Mike does bottom jobs, and has a 32 Marrionette (aluminum), so I think he has some good knowledge about the right products to use. Dont have his # handy, but he's on here


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hell Clay let Brandy run over a few more sandbars and that should take care of removing most on the bottom pant then you will just have to have someone paint it:tt2:


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx Tony.

Ha haa Ryan...I think you got a good point there!

Nobody else on the forum do boat painting?


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Clay,

You called me the other day looing for quotes. Didn't know it was you. Send me those pics and I'll shoot you a quote.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hel...didn't know it was you either! Gettin hauled out tommmow morning..I'll get some good pics and email em to ya.

Appriciate you takin the time to give me a bid too!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Clay,

Tom does GREAT work and he's fast and honest.

JMHO,

Jim


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Clay
Call Henry, top notch, worked for Bertram 15 years, reliable/quality work with the best price...
791 4616
In my book he is a step above and takes pride in his work.
Anyways, please give me a call!!!


----------

